# All phrags that I have in bloom.



## blondie (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi 

So I thought I would, post everthing I have in bloom.

The ones at the back left to right.

Phrag La Moye (sargentianum X ecuadorense)

Phrag longifolium 

Phrag Les Landes 4N (Grande x Hanne Popow) but the Grande is now Leslie Garay

Bottom row left to right 

Phrag Aff Fancy Free

Phrag Men Dick Clements (sargentianum × besseae)

Phrag Don Wimber (Eric Young × besseae)

Phrag Sedenii 'Powder Puff' (longifolium x schlimii)

I had hoped my schlimii would be in bloom but three spike have blasted again.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. BTW, can we see the Fancy Free (Cardinale x ecuadorense) more closely, they are not often bloomed here. Thanks.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 7, 2017)

Quite the flush of blooms. Happy times.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks I've never so many open all at the same time so took my chance.

Eric here the thread for the fancy free as it was sold to me as Carol kanzer 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44391


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2017)

Lovely flowers.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 8, 2017)

Beautiful flowers. Congrats


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 9, 2017)

Very nice display!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 9, 2017)

Superb group photo! Look how tall Les Landes is!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2017)

Worthy of a show display!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice group of Phrags!


----------



## blondie (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks all back in there normal places the longifolium is no longer stacked as if far to tall to fit on the bench. I just keep hitting my head off it again lol


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 16, 2017)

Is Les Landes 4 N the pink one?


----------



## blondie (Sep 17, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Is Les Landes 4 N the pink one?



Yes the one behind the Sedendii.


----------



## D-novice (Oct 26, 2017)

*Thanks!*



SlipperFan said:


> Worthy of a show display!



I second that. So impressive - great work.


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 26, 2017)

Beautiful flowering !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Oct 26, 2017)

very nice. I really like the Les Landes,
David


----------



## troy (Oct 26, 2017)

Super Achievement!!!


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice..all looking very healthy, clean and strong..good job!!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 27, 2017)

Lovely Phrags display - congrats.


----------



## blondie (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks I had forgotten about this thread thanks for lovley comments 

Yes the les landes has become a favourite even though it was meant to be bought bay 4n


----------



## eaborne (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice display!


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 28, 2017)

Really nice!


----------

